# Shutter Island



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm surprised there's no topic about this yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Well, anyways, I went to the cinema yesterday with my family to see Shutter Island, the newest film by Martin Scorcese. I have to say, I didn't expect it was going to be so incredibly good, after watching a trailer I thought 'Hey, that could be a fun film, I might watch it sometime', and I'm happy I did. It's one of the best films I've seen in quite a while.

The story: two cops get sent to an island to investigate the case of a runaways patient of a mental hospital located on the island. Lots of things happen. You never know if what you're seeing is either reality, a dream, a hallucination, a flashback, etc. The open ending also makes you doubt whether it was all a lie or not, which is really good. I love it when I can't just say something happened, and when you can discuss the meaning of the scene afterwards.

The actors, the most well-known one being Leonardo DiCaprio, put down an amazing performance. They must've had a very hard time getting into the characters and the mindfuck story.

Most of the music is eerie, but it fits the film very well.

Overall, it's a must watch, if you haven't yet, do it now!


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 4, 2010)

yeah its freaking trippy. Also i felt like i was thrilled the whole way through. 

Spoiler is actually spoiler. 



Spoiler



I was so mindfucked when he was all straightened out at the end. And then he slipped again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Btw his wife was a babe


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 4, 2010)

lol, indeed


----------



## xbry23 (Mar 5, 2010)

Yeah, great movie


----------



## Mei-o (Mar 6, 2010)

I want to watch it but Rottentomatoes gave it a 62%. Though I think I'll eventually watch it anyway for the screwed up story.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 6, 2010)

Hoverlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> ... I have to say, I didn't expect it was going to be so incredibly good, after watching a trailer I thought 'Hey, that could be a fun film, I might watch it sometime', and I'm happy I did ...


That's exactly what happened to me, too. I absolutely wasn't expecting a movie that emotional or even psychological, after I watched the trailer--which really didn't do it any justice. The ending was also very unexpected, to say the least.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 7, 2010)

@Mei-o: Well, RT gives almost any film a really low rating, so yeah...


----------



## cloudspear (Mar 10, 2010)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> yeah its freaking trippy. Also i felt like i was thrilled the whole way through.
> 
> Spoiler is actually spoiler.
> 
> ...





Spoiler



He was still normal at the end. He just said that crazy shit so they will kill him. He didn't want to live anymore


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 10, 2010)

cloudspear said:
			
		

> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How can you be sure?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah, you can never be sure, that's what makes it so good. It's just a matter of  how you interpret it.


----------



## outgum (Mar 11, 2010)

I work in the cinemas myself, i havent yet seen it, but from customers ive heard mixed reviews....
Some people come out adoring the movie saying how great it was, and some come out saying it was crap and blah blah, like its my problem or something >_>

So im guessing its a love or hate movie?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 14, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> I work in the cinemas myself, i havent yet seen it, but from customers ive heard mixed reviews....
> Some people come out adoring the movie saying how great it was, and some come out saying it was crap and blah blah, like its my problem or something >_>
> 
> So im guessing its a love or hate movie?


People that don't like it are stupid.

I'm not joking, it's because they don't understand the deeper meaning behind every scene in the film, they only see what's happening on the screen, if you get what I mean.

I think you're smart, so you'll love it.


----------



## Sefi (Mar 14, 2010)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> cloudspear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



“is it better to live a monster or die as a good man?” reveals he's so guilt-ridden that he wants the surgery so he can just forget everything that happened.  He knows they will do the surgery if he "resets" thus he goes right up to the doctor and calls him Chuck.


----------



## Arm73 (Mar 14, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> outgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think I'm smart, so now I have to watch this !!!!!!!!! ( Detective Gumshoes expression on my face ).
Jokes aside , I never trust people when it comes to movie recommendations, generally speaking , people don't know shit and can't really appreciate something complex and with a strange ending, they most likely expect the standard Hollywood big budget fare on this kind of movie...but this is Scorzese we are talking about here......expect the unexpected and be prepared to watch it   several times before truly appreciate it......I might go to see it tonight if the IMAX Alice is sold out...


----------



## DopplerEffective (Mar 15, 2010)

Sadly I guessed the ending from watching one of the trailers. That being said, the movie was well done. It just lost almost all of it's 'thriller' aspect when I knew the ending.



			
				Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Yeah, you can never be sure, that's what makes it so good. It's just a matter of  how you interpret it.


As far as I know, there is an official, concrete ending. How you, personally, decide to take it is completely within your own right. 



Spoiler



To me, personally, the fact that he asked Dr. Sheehan if he thinks it would be worse to live as a monster or die as a good man is evidence that he fully knows what he has done and who he is, but has decided to forfeit to live in a permanent delusion.


----------



## soulfire (Mar 15, 2010)

i'm actually going to this movie tonight lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




after reading the first post i can't wait to see it


----------



## soulfire (Mar 15, 2010)

i normally don't double post but...

that movie was AWSOME the story was just in one word genius i recommend this to everyone that loves a movie with deep story's (it's also a bit scary 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Xtreme2damax (Mar 18, 2010)

From the moment I saw the preview I was like, "Yup, now that's my kind of movie". I'll probably wait until it's out on DVD or Blu-Ray though if it isn't already.


----------



## xangelinax (Mar 21, 2010)

Watched this the other night, it was totally messed up but in a really awesome way. It going to be one of those movies that you watch a few times and catch new meanings of things that are being said or done.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 21, 2010)

If you liked Shutter Island, you'll love this one too: Magnolia.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 15, 2012)

Watching this movie for the first time as we speak, heard a lot of good things about it. Hopefully lives up to the expectations.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 15, 2012)

It was decent, but i kinda ruined the movie for myself by figuring everything out in the first half an hour.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 15, 2012)

I only liked this film because Leonardo DiCaprio wasn't overacting or annoying. The film might have not as good if wasn't for him.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 17, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> It was decent, but i kinda ruined the movie for myself by figuring everything out in the first half an hour.


Really? I didn't figure it out at all, just a complete mindfuck. I really thought a lot of Inception sometimes, just feels the same way, you don't know what's real or what's fake.


Hyro-Sama said:


> I only liked this film because Leonardo DiCaprio wasn't overacting or annoying. The film might have not as good if wasn't for him.


I liked his acting too! But also the actor of his partner, Chuck, was very good IMHO. Also, Martin Scorsese directed it, no wonder it was so good :/ Good movie, very good even.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 17, 2012)

Spoiler



Im sure it would have been a great mindfuck, if i hadnt have figured it out. I was watching it in theaters with my friend Sunshine, and i remember kinda thinking something like "Well none of this is really working out right. What if hes still a patient and the staff is just playing with him to get him to be sane again and... oh. wait." 
I looked over at sunshine and he kinda smiled at me. At that moment we both kinda just knew how the movie would end.


----------

